# Next Grow...gaining experience and loving it!



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello Everyone!
  Glad to be here today, thank you Marijuana Passion and all the community members! 

Had a great time on my first grow! I was glad to share it with the community too! Let me tell you what, man, did I screw things up, multiple times. Almost lost one of my plants, didn't understand how the plants grew, sure I read about it ,but having that experience just made it all click and I was able to identify, understand and listen to my plants.  Caring and providing some great TLC to my girls provided me with some great knowledgeable experience that I hope all cultivators have the opportunity to experience! 

The first grow started off well, a DIY setup, yet still providing the essentials for great environmental control. Most of all Saving money and providing essentials for a good grow along the way. Working to fine tune the setup, twice with a move in between, I was able to have a kick ass time growing some great cannabis medicine!

Now I am on to my second grow guys! Hurrah! I have added in another DIY tent, smaller than the last tent. Same engineering though A cloning station and am still rocking my lowes Veg Box. I did however, split out the lighting I had before in the main big tent to support lighting the new tent. I did however, come across a free 6ft LED commercial light that I was able to split apart and wire up to add in some lighting.
The setup....




More to follow.....Have to get you all up to speed


----------



## Lesso (Sep 30, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 30, 2019)

I read some of your first grow journal. I learned some things from it. can't wait to see how you do on this one.


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> I read some of your first grow journal. I learned some things from it. can't wait to see how you do on this one.


Its awesome that you now have some more knowledge! Glad my grow helped, Thanks. Oh, I have been happy on this one! Thanks for your post, keep checking back!


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 1, 2019)

I knew I was going to be growing from seeds, so I started these cannabis plants about week 7 of my first grows flowering. I knew I was going to need to mature these plants and needed the time until they would be ready for flowering, I did end up with a week or so of empty tents so my timing wasn't that great.




Seeds were doing well, sprouted great right around July 18th. I know you might be wondering.......

So I have Three in The Pink, Gorilla Glue and some Girl Scout Cookie strains


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 1, 2019)

July 30th the plants have been transplanted. I was also late with the soil, I still needed some components and these should've been transplanted a lot earlier! One goof on the grow... I did however,learn some new things here using a dome for germ/seedling...be sure they stay moist...


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 1, 2019)

August 9
I wasn't happy with the SOLO cup transplant and went to something a little bigger. The plants were happy now and seemed to take off. Growth burst... Made some new Identification tags too, nice and bright. 




It was now at this point I decided I needed to be to the next level of my experience and started to map out my LST and other techniques I had been reading up on. 

The plants were responding well to the new organic super soil mix by now


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 1, 2019)

So here's the plan at this point. I know I want to test my skills at some cloning and now had the space and setup to do it. I also knew what direction I wanted to go at training these girls and I wanted a semi-mainlining technique. So I ended up using the clipping(tops) of these plants as clones.
It was scarry, let me tell ya. my plants looked horrible, well to me, for a while. I missed all the leaves, lol.

I did this to all of my girls and then used Jiffy peat pellets and powder rooting hormone a new Jiffy Dome.
Put my clippings straight into water, soaked the pellets, trimmed up leaves and steams, applied rooting hormone and placed into peat pellet hole.(Made sure to squeeze the excess water from the pellet) Threw them in the dome and misted daily...



Cleaned up the potted plants and prepped the mainlining training....



This was August 20th
By this time I was working on my additional tent prepping for the extra needed space to veg/flower in. I did make this one smaller which I am now regretting.......you will see...


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 1, 2019)

Now September, 2nd Plants were doing well and the clones are ready for pots, 2 gallon pots and transplanted. 


Plants were responding to the training well!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey everyone! Sorry for the delay! Lots going on.....
Continuing....
Now I want to share the grow through with everyone!!!...

By now Sept 5th, Plants doing well, I'm happy with how the plants are progressing! Looking healthy!

I couldn't be more happy with how the clones are turning out ;-)


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Sept 8th, clones now have well established roots and are ready for transplant into solo's. I was happy with my success with cloning at this point  


 Now with the new, smaller, tent done. And have added it to the space. ventilation into the original run. Split off the lights, each tent now lit. For now I was okay with the lighting, although not enough for the bit tent it would suffice as I had plants for HPS purchase soon. 
Moved over some of the plants adding in the 12/12 cycle across both tents. And with preflower plants at 18/6 light cycle.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

By the 12th....they were taking well to the setup adjustments


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

On the 24th I was disappointing that my lighting gave out on me and I had to think quick with what I had....it was close to the output from before and had to work for now...These were CAN LED 5000K lights totaling up to about 200watts of power...



Have to show ya the girls at this point...


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

October 1st, doing great!!!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

I was able to get myself a 600 Watt HPS and Hood. It worked out great because now the little tent could now beef up on lighting right along, I moved over the LED now using two in the little tent giving me 600 watts in both tents. One LED and one HPS 
Oh, I was also able to get a CFL ballast to bring my light back into the BOX bringing that light back up. That was a trick let me tell you. The bulb I have for it I had to remove the capacitor and wire the ends together to finally get it up, whew that was crazy task come to find out that bulb they put a capacitor in there anyhow....
Everything was working and running well....


Sorry about the waves....due to the HPS light....


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Oct 13th, packing it on!!!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

One of the Big Days!!! Oct 21st
Since I have the tops and bottoms of each of these Three and the Pink and the Gorilla Glue I wanted to do a harvest semi early. I really could've let the plant mature a lot longer however, at the current state I was happy with the tricome production. Not too mention I need my medicine and it smelled so good....mmmmmmm..goood!
Did a wet trim and on drying rack into the bucket.....


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Smoke and Nug Report!

The Three int he Pink Smells so great, looks great and well, just smokes great. Its a well rounded smoke for all day evening or night not too strong..just right. I give this one an 8

The Gorilla Glue, well its perfect! This is a great evening smoke  this was a 9.5


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 3, 2019)

Dang nice haul there!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice! Show us your led that you rigged up


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Dang nice haul there!


Thank you


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Nice! Show us your led that you rigged up


 Thanks!
Which, I posted the CAN LED lights. Which are you talking about


----------



## Lesso (Nov 3, 2019)

Ah yes. I see that now


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice job! Those are some happy looking plants.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Ah yes. I see that now


They actually worked well in a pinch. I'm working on some MH 100 watters for a new veg space, quite possibly a complete revamp or overhaul of my grow area. I picked up the MH ballast for 15$ at a habitat restore. I just need to get the bulbs.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

novitius said:


> Nice job! Those are some happy looking plants.


Thanks, it put a great big smile on my face


----------



## Cinister1 (Nov 3, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Thanks, it put a great big smile on my face


Wow those look amazing!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

So I harvested my Gorilla Glue #4 tonight. 
She deffinetly was packing it on. All in I ended up with 76g wet, not bad for a shortie!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

Cinister1 said:


> Wow those look amazing!


Thanks Cinister1 Lots of TLC went into those!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 24, 2019)

Well Guys, I haven't been on here updating my grow like I should! I will do my best to keep up!

So I have been busy! I have had a lot of additons to my growing space which is one of the main reasons I haven't been on here. I have had quite a few nights-into-mornings trying to get these additional changes made!

I have now upgraded my whole area, I am now sporting a Veg/cloning room and Blooming/Flowering room. The Veg room is a 5'x4'x5' and the Blooming room is 8'x5'x5'. I had some lumber I found someone was trowing out from another grow someone kept, LoL, so I used that on my blooming room. I then used my DIY PVC method to create the frame of the VEG room. Moved some things around and BAM!

Veg room sports, 100WMH, 300WCFL, I have another 100WMH to add and will soon. I also have some LED lighting in there for clones. 




Heres a pic of the room/Tent

I have been having a lot of success with cloning in perlite as well as starting seeds and this will probably be my prefered method moving forward due to such great success!





Mothers- I have Three In the Pink, Cookie and Gorilla Glue


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

That's a beautiful home built grow! I like it! Shaped up nicely sir. I really like the veg area. I need one of those.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 24, 2019)

novitius said:


> That's a beautiful home built grow! I like it! Shaped up nicely sir. I really like the veg area. I need one of those.


Hey Novi! Thanks, its deffinetly been a work in progress for an extremely low budget grow. I would have to say its been a treet and it is shaping up nicely isn't it, Thanks Novi! I need to stop by your grow to see how things are progressing ;-)


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks great,  well done!
If you have to use wood, try treating it with a wood preservative that has copper in it to prevent the porous surface from becoming a hideaway for pathogens. Or heavy paint on both surfaces to make it nonporous.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 26, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Looks great,  well done!
> If you have to use wood, try treating it with a wood preservative that has copper in it to prevent the porous surface from becoming a hideaway for pathogens. Or heavy paint on both surfaces to make it nonporous.


Thanks stinkyattic! I will need to do that, carefully. Thats one thing that I didn't figure in right now, but will need to be on the list! What product would you reccommend!? I do have some lumber that needs to be treated! My blooming room has wood frame now as well as the platforms I have in my Veg.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 26, 2019)

I will work on a better picture but here is on of the Flowering room...This is old too....


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 26, 2019)

So my next harvest is right around the corner! I have some Gorilla Glue and Some Three In the Pink working.....my personal favorite right now is that Three In the Pink, Yummy!


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

Well I moved some things around. Moved pre-flowers to flower. I'm getting ready to harvest these girls they're just about ready. One plant I have been chasing on keeping it green. The others have done well too.




Repotted clones in perlite mini Solo's into soil Solo cups. Took more clones. I have a great mix going for my SOG perpetual. It's finally shaping up.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

Also, been kewl logging it into my Grow buddy software. I can track everything


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

I've been using perlite for cloning and have seen such great results in just 4-5 days!








This was actually one of the less rooting ones. All of the clones had a lot more roots than this! I decided to take pictures on the last one, lol ;-)


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

These babies were germinated in straight perlite then transplanted to soil. The tap roots were like 4" long...stong plants


----------



## airspree (Dec 6, 2019)

So, could you share the method you used and any other helpful info?


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 7, 2019)

airspree said:


> So, could you share the method you used and any other helpful info?


Hello Airspree, I would be glad to share. Simply, place perlite media in solo shot cups(found at Dollar tree, you'll have to burn holes in em) or jiffy pots. Place pots/Solo cups in tray. Soak each pot, make hole, place seed and lightly cover. Keep tray with maybe 1/8-1/4" water at all times, in a few days you're seeds will sprout. 



Next, the important part, make sure perlite is wet. Now carefully squeeze container lightly to break up perlite to loosen seedling  and roots. Now carefully pull out and transplant into soil. I also do this with clones.


----------



## airspree (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, love seeing new ways to do things.  Good luck with your grow!


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 12, 2019)

It's harvest the. And I get to take advantage of the full moon!  
















God bless this Bud!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice and frosty. Good work


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 17, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Nice and frosty. Good work


Thanks Lesso! I gave them plenty of TLC! Packed full of goodness Only thing I hate about harvest is watching the buds loose all that moisture weight, LoL.


----------



## TOA (Dec 21, 2019)

Looking good!


Are you feeding with plain water and letting the plants fan leaves yellow before you harvest?

If not I would recommend it.

Love the clean setup.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks TOA! I have been feeding with Organic Nutes up until about the week I am harvesting. And yes, generally speaking at the time of harvest they are yellowed.

I spend one day of the week cleaning things, thank you for noticing!


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello Everyone! Merry Christmas!

So I wanted to give an update to everyone! Things have been going, been busy trying to prepare for the holidays.

The last harvest was great! The only thing I might admit that wasn't better was the yield. That was however, on my part I did choose to see how my girls would do with little to no nutes and they did well but I did end up providing them some about the last 3 weeks of the flowering. I must say, big big difference from my last grows! It was important for me to get a feel on the soil I have been making and I must say I was almost right on for the nutes going from clone to harvest without the nutes. That being said I will say that even with the great soil, its just a good practice to give your plants some "Sweets" than just the meat and potatoes they are used to throughout the grow!

I have made some changes for the next grows, since I am trying to move to a 14day perpetual harvest I have had to adjust some things........


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 24, 2019)

Since I have decided to make these changes, moving process for perpetual, it really points to some pivotable moments through the process of my grow that really require everything to be on time and in place! If not I miss my marks every two weeks....
As you all know I have my mother plants and cloning area, the moms have been doing great and really need some pruning as they are getting really bushy with some good viable clones! I have however, been experiancing some issuse with my cloning setup in perlite!

Perlite cloning update- I have had some issues here. With only the perlite and trays for water wicking the perlite works great to pull the water however, with the evaporation rate I have right now in the tent for the clone trays I am watering in the tray only every other day and thats way too much for these cuttings. Its washing the rooting agent to the bottom of the perlite in the cups. Now at this point, I needed to get the moisture to stay with the clippings a little longer and have recently decided that a 50/50 mix of perlite and peat moss will suit my situation better.

Now I just made these changes and will have to give you guys an update on the process, I can say though with the perlite from the time cutting was taken and placed into the perlite. These things look healthy all the way up to the point where you ready to take a look at the roots and see well, they just didn't have them, my last two flushes of cuttings...ugh. I really wanted to do a vermiculite and perlite mix instead of peat moss, but I am still a budget grower and needed to use up the peat moss that I had and couldn't find vermiculite right now.

.........


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New year MP friends! Hopefully everyone had a safe and enjoyable holiday. 

Just a short update, changes to cloning medium had paid off

It was time to clean up the mom's and add in another rack to the veg area. I was able to get some decent clones and just got them all settled in. Tomorrow I'll prep for next wave to be moved to bloom area. That will complete wave 4 into perpetual grow in bloom.








My little buddy


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey guys. Been super busy but everything is growing well. Overall adjustment to cloning medium has worked well. I also tried going back to peat pellets but am satisfied with about a 70/30 perlite to peat moss. Working well holding things together for roots to pickup.

Mother's are doing well, I'll try to get some new pics of some things.
Next wave and I will complete my cycle for perpetual as harvest will be right around Feb 12th. Looking for some kick ass smoke! 
Definitely am glad with the knowledge I have gained alongside sharing the same to other new MP members. It's been a fun rewarding and therouputic time with my girls!


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 13, 2020)

Here is a couple from a few days ago...


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 21, 2020)

Its really sad that all of this is now gone! And of all people someone closest to you in the family and in the same home. I decided to handle some old tickets that needed to be handled and by Jan 21st it was all gone! They let neighbors into my home to raid all of my therapy and love for my cannabis. I was just getting ready to do my first harvest of my perpetual grow, so sad! 
I did end up with my original tent though, thank god! I figure they took me for about 3500 when all said and done! Never again! I promise! Things will never be the same for me and my family member, they even scammed my wife out of our stuff and our home, kept her away. I have prayed on it though, I have forgiven, my god is great and I will have it all again soon! Amen! 
They even took my jewelers loupe, all my trimming equipment, etc....took it all.

Sorry I was going over this journal and had to add one final post on it......They cant take away my knowledge or my quality time with my cannabis, plenty of TLC and they gave it back to me! 

A moment of silence..................


----------

